# UKM Likes System - Feedback Noted!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I want to address a few issues which people have raised in different threads regarding the new Likes system.

I too liked the old system, but unfortunately my hand was forced and we had to change. All Likes' systems for the forum software we run are 3rd party add-ons. The company that coded the one we used to use went under long ago and it was no longer possible to keep it working. The new system is the best one currently available to us, however:


It hasn't been completely integrated yet. I've pretty much just turned it on with the default style and options to get it up and running quickly because everyone was shouting about not having Likes. I'm not happy with the way it looks and this will be changing.

I'm aware that some may not like the Dislike feature. I'm happy to run a poll and if the majority want it gone then that's fine, we'll ditch it. This wasn't me forcing something new on people (see point 1!).

I understand that people would rather see the names of who Likes which posts, I'll take a look on Fri and see if I can set that up.

I'm Looking into the Tapatalk issues. Still planning upgrade for Fri, hoping that will fix it.


Feedback welcome.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ditch the dislike option IMO. Names rather than just a number of the people who liked the post would be better too if possible.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Also the amount of likes on people's profiles in relation to posts, although it doesn't mean people with a lot of likes are more knowledgeable, when I was a new member I felt more confident taking the advice of someone with 1000 posts and 400 likes compared to someone with 10,000 posts and 300 likes and it served me well


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

T100 said:


> Also the amount of likes on people's profiles in relation to posts, although it doesn't mean people with a lot of likes are more knowledgeable, when I was a new member I felt more confident taking the advice of someone with 1000 posts and 400 likes compared to someone with 10,000 posts and 300 likes and it served me well


while that sounds good it can be misleading, i had a like count more than my post count by a few hundred

i did give out some good advice but this was rare, i mainly got likes for taking the pis5, being funny and a general all round loveable rogue :blush:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> while that sounds good it can be misleading, i had a like count more than my post count by a few hundred
> 
> i did give out some good advice but this was rare, i mainly got likes for taking the pis5, being funny and a general all round loveable rogue :blush:


I get what your saying but in relation to people asking for advice regarding AAS use or recovery you seem to see the same names popping up, aqualung, mingster, diggyv, gear change, deadlee etc and they all have a good likes to post ratio baring in mind they don't get as involved in the general conversation section like yourself with your light hearted **** takes and having a laugh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> while that sounds good it can be misleading, i had a like count more than my post count by a few hundred
> 
> i did give out some good advice but this was rare, i mainly got likes for taking the pis5, being funny and a general all round loveable rogue :blush:


Loveable rogue debatable!!! :whistling:

I think the dislike button will encourage those who have grudges with others to continuously use that button and it could cause more friction between them ( if they can see who it is) or that person keeps disliking everything just because they can ( in the event you can't see who it is) having only the likes..means generally if they don't like ur post they either have to write a post or ignore hence less fall outs. Delete the dislike booo :thumbdown:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Loveable rogue debatable!!! :whistling:


yes, it is debatable you're right, but its not a winnable debate is it


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not bothered about seeing my own or someone elses total likes. However, I find it a very convenient way of positively acknowledging someone's contribution to a thread. I think the Dislike function will cause nothing but grief and friction.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Loveable rogue debatable!!! :whistling:
> 
> I think the dislike button will encourage those who have grudges with others to continuously use that button and it could cause more friction between them ( if they can see who it is) or that person keeps disliking everything just because they can ( in the event you can't see who it is) having only the likes..means generally if they don't like ur post they either have to write a post or ignore hence less fall outs. Delete the dislike booo


Sam can only dislike your post once though skye haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> yes, it is debatable you're right, but its not a winnable debate is it


I refuse to like this post


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

T100 said:


> Sam can only dislike your post once though skye haha


Lol..oh god yes I hadn't thought about all my male haters ...nooooooo we can't have dislike!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I refuse to like this post


c'mon baby, touch my like button, it wont go off this time, swearsies


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Maybe lighten the text a little on the like text to make it more integrated with the theme.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ditch dislike and allow the liked post link to open in current window not in a new window.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Loveable rogue debatable!!! :whistling:
> 
> I think the dislike button will encourage those who have grudges with others to continuously use that button and it could cause more friction between them ( if they can see who it is) or that person keeps disliking everything just because they can ( in the event you can't see who it is) having only the likes..means generally if they don't like ur post they either have to write a post or ignore hence less fall outs. Delete the dislike booo


Totally agree 100% on the dislikes.

Thanks for the clarification @Lorian - I'd assumed it was still in early stages... it's all good. No one likes change at first. Patience... all will be cool!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Possibly remove the "dislike this post" feature and have the names of the people who've liked the post along the grey area, beside the number?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Possibly remove the "dislike this post" feature and have the names of the people who've liked the post along the grey area, beside the number?


You can already see who has liked and disliked a post though.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, I agree about removing the dislike option.

With regard to the like count in the avi box, while isn't a foolproof tool to determine if someone

is a "good" member, it does aid in demonstrating - in conjuction with the comments made

that the postee has credibility, in my opinion.

This most likely helps the newer members to make a decision in taking their suggestions.

Has the rep system changed?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Remove the dislike and move the like to the right side of the post.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I liked it better when the names of the people who liked a post appeared at the bottom of the post. I don't think I'l bother with the dislikes personally, but I can see them leading to trouble!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes said:


> You can already see who has liked and disliked a post though.


Yes, but it was easier before when you just saw the names there without having to click and get a list.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just change it back, was better before where you can see who liked a post.

And if someone disagrees than can challenge:debate rather than just push dislike


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Just change it back, was better before where you can see who liked a post.
> 
> And if someone disagrees than can challenge:debate rather than just push dislike


As explained in the first post, the system had to be changed.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hera said:


> As explained in the first post, the system had to be changed.


Lol, that'll teach me for not reading. I just see the title of thread and skipped through a few replies


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Just a thought, but if total like count is to be useful as a guide to the value of someone's opinion, could likes from Gen Con be discounted? For example, I had a large like to post ratio but most of my likes were due to fairly frivolous posts and should not have been used as a guide to my knowledge of training, nutrition, AAS or the other major on-topic subjects.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, that'll teach me for not reading. I just see the title of thread and skipped through a few replies


Given most of the responses I don't think most people have read the first post so you're not alone.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Just a thought, but if total like count is to be useful as a guide to the value of someone's opinion, could likes from Gen Con be discounted? For example, I had a large like to post ratio but most of my likes were due to fairly frivolous posts and should not have been used as a guide to my knowledge of training, nutrition, AAS or the other major on-topic subjects.


I know on some forums they don't count Off-Topic/Gen-Con posts towards post count, so I'd imagine this would be possible?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the clarification (yes I read all the answers, I personally always do unless the thread as something like 100 pages)

But what about the previous likes total we had before? Are all the previous like gone? Will the new system count the total likes you received? And if yes will it implement the old likes total?

Or we will have to get used to

Liked: times

?

thanks


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Seems i'm alone in 'liking' the dislike button. You should be able to see who has disliked a post though.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I refuse to like this post


I like your pic


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

no-way said:


> Seems i'm alone in 'liking' the dislike button. You should be able to see who has disliked a post though.


You can


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> You can


Thanks. I look forward to posting some bollocks that people don't agree with then :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> I like your pic


Thanks mark I like urs too....given this I think we should definitely keep the 'likes' button. :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Enduro0 that's quite an unattractive picture on my dislike! If u dislike this too..please give me something better to look at .. :whistling:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, I've changed the system so that it now displays the names of the people that voted.

As for the Dislike option, everyone can now vote on this poll as to whether we keep it:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/281938-drop-dislikes.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Much better now the names are there  Nice job.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@Lorian I got a question will the likes be counted again or under the posts will remain always:

Liked: times

?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I've changed the system so that it now displays the names of the people that voted.
> 
> As for the Dislike option, everyone can now vote on this poll as to whether we keep it:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/281938-drop-dislikes.html


Hey Lorian, loving the thread but can't demonstrate this by the like feature as I've no bloody idea where it is!! Could you give me a pointer or is it a privilege that you acquire with time on the forum?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

IronJohnDoe said:


> @Lorian I got a question will the likes be counted again or under the posts will remain always:
> 
> Liked: times
> 
> ?


The Like counter under your avatar should be coming back.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

notdorianyates said:


> Hey Lorian, loving the thread but can't demonstrate this by the like feature as I've no bloody idea where it is!! Could you give me a pointer or is it a privilege that you acquire with time on the forum?


You'll see it after you've been here for 30 days.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Lorian said:


> You'll see it after you've been here for 30 days.


Lorian, thanks for taking the time on this, appreciate it


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Lorian said:


> You'll see it after you've been here for 30 days.


Any idea when tapatalk will be fixed?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

MrTwisted said:


> Any idea when tapatalk will be fixed?


Unfortunately no, I selected the new system because Tapatalk said that they supported it. Having made the switch, it transpires that they don't 

I do want some form of Likes in Tapatalk, and we will find a way somehow so please bear with me... there's lots happening behind-the-scenes at the moment


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Unfortunately no, I selected the new system because Tapatalk said that they supported it. Having made the switch, it transpires that they don't
> 
> I do want some form of Likes in Tapatalk, and we will find a way somehow so please bear with me... there's lots happening behind-the-scenes at the moment


A lot of us only really use the site through tapatalk Lorian.

Not saying it is but don't forget us


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Unfortunately no, I selected the new system because Tapatalk said that they supported it. Having made the switch, it transpires that they don't
> 
> I do want some form of Likes in Tapatalk, and we will find a way somehow so please bear with me... there's lots happening behind-the-scenes at the moment


Would really appreciate being able to see polls aswell ..... maybe something for the future 

Cheers big man.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Spawn of Haney said:


> A lot of us only really use the site through tapatalk Lorian.
> 
> Not saying it is but don't forget us


I won't forget, it's evident that more and more people are using mobile devices and UK-M needs to evolve to cater for that group. This is just one of the things that prompted this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/282806-uk-2015-a.html


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I won't forget, it's evident that more and more people are using mobile devices and UK-M needs to evolve to cater for that group. This is just one of the things that prompted this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/282806-uk-2015-a.html


Tell me about it, I recently completed a cut down version of a website just for mobile users because at least 40% of traffic to the site were using mobiles. It leaves a huge gap in the market as not everyone has a smartphone or tablet capable of rendering a website designed for desktops/laptops so they simply can't visit. Are you going for a separate sub-domain, or modifying the existing content for a responsive design?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

GCMAX said:


> Are you going for a separate sub-domain, or modifying the existing content for a responsive design?


We're going down the route of upgrading to a responsive site design, although I expect we'll end up keeping Tapatalk as well so that people have the choice.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Likes are a positive feature of the forum, dislikes a negative. I think keeping the like can only have a positive effect on the entire forum encouraging members to post there views. However a dislike button could maybe cause bad feeling amongst individuals, It could also have a detrimental effect upon peoples willingness to post for the fear of being disliked by many!

By leaving this dislike function out I fell it will encourage people to post, increasing traffic while they air their views or experiences in retort to a post they may not agree with. After all is this not what a forum is about.

Or I could just hit a dislike button and be done with it..... :nono:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Closing this as it relates to the old forum.

There will be a poll about the new forum Like system later this week.


----------

